# LED Christmas lights



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/xmas1.htm

lol...would those work as a moonlight? They're pretty cheap...and I have no DIY skills so it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I dont see why they wouldnt.
as long as you dont put them underwater.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I use a flat panel GE nightlight as moonlight. It uses .00038 watts and pretty cheap. You can use a suction cup and hang the light outside of tank.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I use a flat panel GE nightlight as moonlight. It uses .00038 watts and pretty cheap. You can use a suction cup and hang the light outside of tank.


 Do you have any pics of that? I can't find anything on google.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Moonlight, no. Nightclub look, yes.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

haha, that's a great idea but it's gonna be pretty bright IMO.. it would definitly work. getting wet wouldn't be much of a problem but being submerged might, just make sure you buy the outdoor christmas lights.. and a shorter length so it's not as bright i suppose, or add a light dimmer to the power cord.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sam said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a flat panel GE nightlight as moonlight. It uses .00038 watts and pretty cheap. You can use a suction cup and hang the light outside of tank.
> ...


 Here's a pic and I got mine at Walmart.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Well...this morning I went out and picked up a string of 35 blue LED christmas lights from Canadian Tire for 9 bucks just to test it out.

It looks pretty good IMO.

Spazzy...they are the outdoor ones...I have them sitting on the glass top so no worries about them getting wet. I only need to figure out a way to put a hood over it...

As far as lighting...it's actually not as bright as I though it would be. I suppose that's a good thing since the tank is in my room. The p's don't even see me approach the tank and don't flip if I make a sudden movement. I'm waiting for tonight to see if my raphael catfish makes an appearance.

Chief...could you elaborate plz? Do you mean it just wouldn't have the right look or that the lights aren't suitable for a moonlight? Because they are 470nm which I've heard is ideal...

I don't know...I'll keep it going for a bit and see how they work out.

And thanks rchan...I'll keep those in mind if the current setup doesn't work out.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

well u shoulda known were gonna need some pics


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> well u shoulda known were gonna need some pics


 lol...I tried man...all I get are pitch black pics with little blue dots. Not bright enough and my camera is sh*t.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Unlike all the other lights, the GE flat planel casts out a "glow" like natural moonlight.


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

Rchan, do you have a pic of the ge flat panel on your tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ShortCurcuit said:


> Rchan, do you have a pic of the ge flat panel on your tank?


 I've to take one for you tomorrow. I use a suction cup with a hook and hook the extension cord which is connected to the nightlight and place it outside of my tank. It gives it a soft glow.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ShortCurcuit said:


> Rchan, do you have a pic of the ge flat panel on your tank?


 Here's the pic


----------

